# 921 died



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

My 921 appears to have died. I can't start it up. Using the remote, holding the power button in, removing smart card, unplugging from the wall all have no effect.

Not sure whether I'm happy to be finally rid of it or not. I do need a PVR. I can't go back to ordinary TV watching.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

R.I.P.


Call dish for a replacement dvr.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Curious, does the HD spin-up when you plug it back in?


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Michael P said:


> Curious, does the HD spin-up when you plug it back in?


Nope. Totally inert.

Called support. Waited 20 min. for level one support, and another 15 min. for level two. Then was told a supervisor would call me back in half and hour to an hour. Three hours later I called back. Repeated the level one level two on-hold dance. Then spent more time on hold waiting for a supervisor who then told me he had to email the repair department who would call me back in 24-48 hours to repeat everything I'd told them three times already.

Surprisingly they called me today (Saturday) and said I'd have the replacement on Wednesday (naturally, after they asked me one more time all the same questions). Then I get to reenter all my family's favorites and timers. Can't wait. :nono:


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

knealy said:


> Nope. Totally inert.
> 
> Called support. Waited 20 min. for level one support, and another 15 min. for level two. Then was told a supervisor would call me back in half and hour to an hour. Three hours later I called back. Repeated the level one level two on-hold dance. Then spent more time on hold waiting for a supervisor who then told me he had to email the repair department who would call me back in 24-48 hours to repeat everything I'd told them three times already.
> 
> Surprisingly they called me today (Saturday) and said I'd have the replacement on Wednesday (naturally, after they asked me one more time all the same questions). Then I get to reenter all my family's favorites and timers. Can't wait. :nono:


Well I got the refurb on Wednesday as promised. After some messing around with tech support I finally got it working.

Looking forward to 214. One of the first tech reps I talked to said it was scheduled to spool on Thursday, May 19. Later reps couldn't confirm that.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

knealy said:


> My 921 appears to have died. I can't start it up. Using the remote, holding the power button in, removing smart card, unplugging from the wall all have no effect.
> 
> Not sure whether I'm happy to be finally rid of it or not. I do need a PVR. I can't go back to ordinary TV watching.


My condolances.


----------



## Alchemy (Apr 12, 2005)

knealy said:


> Nope. Totally inert.
> 
> Called support. Waited 20 min. for level one support, and another 15 min. for level two. Then was told a supervisor would call me back in half and hour to an hour. Three hours later I called back. Repeated the level one level two on-hold dance. Then spent more time on hold waiting for a supervisor who then told me he had to email the repair department who would call me back in 24-48 hours to repeat everything I'd told them three times already.
> 
> Surprisingly they called me today (Saturday) and said I'd have the replacement on Wednesday (naturally, after they asked me one more time all the same questions). Then I get to reenter all my family's favorites and timers. Can't wait. :nono:


I have to confess I wasnt sure I believed there was currently this much hassle in getting a replacement 921. I got the last replacement shipped immediately with one phone call to tech support in about February. I thought it was probably because I had added the Dish Home Protection Plan (when I bought the first 921) which states "if the problem is isolated to the receiver, and it cannot be fixed on the call, we will send a replacement receiver directly to you on priority status." The hard drive failed on the one from February today, and two supervisors confirmed that the above service promise (for which I pay) does not apply to 921s. Same story: they now have to email the repair department, but no 48 hour promises - Tech said allow "at least a week" for response to email repair requests, and that he "couldn't verify my receiver had failed" based on the fact the system info screen came up every time I followed his instructions. (Duh?) What part of "Your disk has failed." is hard to understand? Kinda screams "failure!" to me... This is not the way to treat a long-time customer. All my local OTA channels in HD from my cable company (for less!) is looking better and better.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

The 921 has been Dead for at least 6 months... Dish just has not wriiten the Obit. yet.


----------



## Alchemy (Apr 12, 2005)

tweaver999 said:


> The 921 has been Dead for at least 6 months... Dish just has not wriiten the Obit. yet.


Gotta give 'em credit tho - my phone rang at 7am Sat morning with a very business-like support tech. (Why *wasn't* my TV and 921 already on? - I dunno, maybe because I was *asleep*?...) He wouldnt acknowledge any flaws in the 921's, but did laugh when I told him the previous tech couldnt determine my receiver had failed, just because it had Your Drive Has Failed displayed. New 921 is due in 4 days.

I told him I just had to ask again if I could upgrade to a 942, as there had been some suggestion elsewhere that Dish was going to offer this to us even at the release of the 942's. His coded response of "Why would you want to? I handle repair on both." was enough to make me drop that idea in a hurry...

I wonder how many 921's I will have had by the time an MPEG4 receiver comes out? Recently, a high-end audio-video emagazine did a glowing review of the 921. I sent them a note that suggested they look on here for another viewpoint, and that they were doing a disservice to their readers with the review. Dead silence. I'll send them a copy of the overdue Obit when it finally appears.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Alchemy said:


> ... This is not the way to treat a long-time customer. All my local OTA channels in HD from my cable company (for less!) is looking better and better.


Gotta admit that when my 921 went belly up a couple of months ago, E* couldn't have moved any faster to get it replaced. Got it escalated and then overnighted, same day. Of course this was during the Final Four, so they knew they had to do something quickly.

Seriously, I was really impressed by the quality of the service. One of the reasons I stay with these guys.


----------

